# Whats the deal with saline



## Raslin (22/9/14)

Hi Folks, I am keen to get into DIY mixing. I have heard that some people use saline instead of pg/vg.

Could the more experienced mixologists please enlighten me as to how this works. Benefits, etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ET (22/9/14)

not instead, but more of an additive to make some flavours pop more. thanks for reminding me, need to drop a drop or two in the next reo bottle again as test

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff (22/9/14)

One of the best explanations for this:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

Very interesting. .. so one or too drops in my juice shoukd enhance tye flavour??


----------



## Marzuq (23/9/14)

the saline referred to here... is that what you would get at the pharmacy as a nasal spray?


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

Good question

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

_http://spinfuel.com/saline-in-eliquid-is-this-smart/_

_IS SALINE SOLUTION SAFE IN OUR E-LIQUIDS?
It has come to my attention that some companies are looking at adding saline solution to the e-juices to help hold in the flavors better. Organic flavors in particular tend to be much lighter and burn off faster if they are not “held” in a solution such as propylene glycol. For those of us that have concerns about the long term use of PG, finding another alternative to enhance flavors becomes a never ending quest. I was pretty excited about trying out the saline solution idea myself until I talked with our scientists/herbalists.
Here is what I learned. Salts consist of sodium and chloride that together are simply common table salt. When sodium chloride undergoes heat vaporization, it produces pure chlorine gas. This is definitely NOT something that any of us should be inhaling. And so…. we continue the quest to find safe solutions for even more fabulous e-juice. The article below goes into much more detail on the dangers of this gas.
Chlorine gas is a form of elemental chlorine that is commonly used industrially. It is also a highly toxic gas. This compound was the first poison gas to be used during World War I.
At atmospheric pressure and room temperature, elemental chlorine is a gas. It is yellowish-green and has the characteristic smell of bleach. Chlorine gas has a greater density than air, so it tends to settle near the ground. When cooled and pressurized, the compound becomes a liquid, which facilitates its transportation and storage. If released, it turns back into a gas that spreads rapidly near the ground.
One of the reasons that this gas is so toxic is that it is highly reactive with water in the mucous membranes of the lungs and eyes. This leads to the production of hydrochloric acid and hypochlorous acid, which together act as an eye and lung irritant, corroding tissue. If one is exposed to chlorine gas, one should seek immediate medical attention. There is no antidote for exposure to this gas, so rapid treatment is paramount._

And here is a discussion trashing the above article: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/is-saline-safe-in-e-liquid.14473/

Seems to me the safest would be: _Purified Medical Inhalation Saline .5% – 1 drop per 10ml (Bakery and Tobaccos) Adds body and enhances juice. May add salty note. _(http://www.vapersforum.com/showthread.php?47087-DIY-ejuice-additives)

How to make a saline solution: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/diy-e-liquid/494030-how-make-saline-solution.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/9/14)

Andre said:


> _http://spinfuel.com/saline-in-eliquid-is-this-smart/_
> 
> _IS SALINE SOLUTION SAFE IN OUR E-LIQUIDS?
> It has come to my attention that some companies are looking at adding saline solution to the e-juices to help hold in the flavors better. Organic flavors in particular tend to be much lighter and burn off faster if they are not “held” in a solution such as propylene glycol. For those of us that have concerns about the long term use of PG, finding another alternative to enhance flavors becomes a never ending quest. I was pretty excited about trying out the saline solution idea myself until I talked with our scientists/herbalists.
> ...


thanks @Andre 
you just cleared up for me all the questions that were to follow. i would think it safest to avoid saline use in any form. even the inhalation saline may have a negative effect over prolonged periods of time. i for one am looking at the better alternative to smoking stinkies so my vaping would have to be safer too....


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

WOW, OK so dodged a bullet there, or should i say dodged the beta mustard gas. thanks for the info. That's why i love this forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (23/9/14)

one or two drops into 30 mills of ejuice means just a few micrograms or nanograms of salt spread through an entire bottle of vaping. if you think that would produce enough chlorine gas to effect you, well, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (13/11/14)

Everything in moderation...


----------

